

Poll : What trading account do you use - vishalzone2002

Hi All,
  I am guessing a lot of geeks do stock or options trading at some point. 
  I think it would fun to create a poll. Upvote below
======
vishalzone2002
2\. TDameritrade

------
fnordfnordfnord
IB Interactive Brokers

------
hamiltonkibbe
Charles Schwab

------
vishalzone2002
4\. optionhouse

------
vishalzone2002
1\. Scottrade

------
vishalzone2002
3\. Fidelity

------
vishalzone2002
5\. E*trade

------
bhauer
Vanguard

